# Carrying a gun in the glove compartment



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys.

Let me first say that I have a concealed weapons license and have always packed heat as long as I've been legal. My wife however is new to guns but is willing and ready to learn. Today I bought a S&W 38 SPL forher to use. She does not have a CWL yet but will be getting it as soon as possible. I would like for her to have the gun at least in the car when she is alone until she has her CWL. I have been looking at the Florida Statutes for concealed weapons, firearms, etc. What I found seems to say that she can keep the gun in her glove compartment as long as it is shut. It doesn't specify loaded or not but a couple years ago I seem to remember reading that you could have a loaded gun in the glove box without a CWL. 

Below I pasted sections of thestatutes where I found this information. It seems straight forward but I would like to hear someother facts/opinions on the matter before I send her out with a gun in the glovebox. Am I interpreting this right?Maybe some LEOs could chime in. Thanks in advance!



*790.25 Lawful ownership, possession, and use of firearms and other weapons.*--

(3)LAWFUL USES.--The provisions of ss. 790.053 and 790.06 do not apply in the following instances, and, despite such sections, it is lawful for the following persons to own, possess, and lawfully use firearms and other weapons, ammunition, and supplies for lawful purposes:

(l)<U>A person traveling by private conveyance when the weapon is *securely encased*</U> or in a public conveyance when the weapon is securely encased and not in the person's manual possession;

(17)"Securely encased" means in a glove compartment, whether or not locked; snapped in a holster; in a gun case, whether or not locked; in a zippered gun case; or in a closed box or container which requires a lid or cover to be opened for access.

http://www.flsenate.gov/Statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&Search_String=&URL=Ch0790/SEC25.HTM&Title=->2009->Ch0790->Section%2025#0790.25


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

it has to be securely encased in a holster, ziploc bag, tuperware dish, etc. and in the glovebox


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

well the best way is to ask an attorney, however i have readthe stautes over and over....MY OPINION is....It needs to be secured and not readily available for use....ie..... in a glove box, closed;in a console with the lid down, possibly in a case in the back seat that is closed or zippered, in a holster placed such as it is not readily available.

Thelaw states that this is to be "liberally" construed in order to protect our rights under the 2nd ammendment!

Good luck, protect and defend!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I've gone through several classes about it over the yrs and am by no means current, but being a retiree, I don't need to attend the class but have my CWL appt set up for 1 FEB. The latest, I remember to always be "legal" if not a permit holder was the three step rule......ie...(1)in the glove box, (2) in a holster or zippered case, (3) not a chambered round.......obviously this applies to a semi auto........some of the LEO's correct me if I'm wrong but this was my latest understanding for legally "transporting" a loaded firearm.....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

iknow we are talking hand guns. but what happened to the good old days of having 2 shotguns/rifles loaded to the brim on the gun rack on the back window of your truck?

i MISS THOSE DAYS


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

this topic always brings up lots of different answers, some right, some wrong...but i'm gonna try and save this from becoming a 3 page argument like usual.



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic295295-3-1.aspx?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic206522-2-1.aspx?


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

> *bluffman2 (1/6/2010)*iknow we are talking hand guns. but what happened to the good old days of having 2 shotguns/rifles loaded to the brim on the gun rack on the back window of your truck?
> 
> i MISS THOSE DAYS


Well some crackhead broke the back window stole the guns, robbed a liquor store, did a few ride by shootings on the way to the pawn shop where he sold em for $40 ......


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am only 36 but I remember the gun rack days. Seems like these days some scum bag would likely break your window and steal your long guns if they were on display. Back in the day you could rack a 30/30 lever actionand a scatter gun in your pick up truck window and no worries. These days not so much. I carry my HK P30 loaded without one in the pipe and in a holster.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

So your legal If you have a handgun secured in glove box and do not have your CWL?


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

In Florida, you can have a firearm that is securely encased. Whether it is loaded, cocked and locked, whatever. Securely encased can be in a SNAPPED holster with a rag on top of it, a shirt or anything. An unlocked glovebox, or center console, a closed shoebox, also fit the parameters of Florida Statutes, loaded or not.



floridaconcealedcarry.com is an excellent forum based website which deals directly with gun ownership and use in the State of Florida. They have some 2A lawyers on there that can guide you on what is legal, and what is not.


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Bluesbreaker, I'm in the same boat as you with having CCW and the wife not. I want the wife to have a self defense weapon in the car incase of the worst...the unfortunate truth is that I don't believe she would have the ability to pull the gun and use it in the correct manner. She has always said for me to leave a loaded gun somewhere in the house incase the worst were to happen...I told her honestly, "What would be your first instinct if someone kicked the door in, would you get the gun and kill them or would you grab the kid and shut yourself in a room and dial 911". More than likely grab the kid...I guess its because I always run the senario in my head and she doesn't think twice about it. Being prepared is the best defense.

The other problem with having a gun in a car and not having the ablility to carryit would be that you leave your car unattended with a loaded gun in there. What if someone stole the car or broke in? They would now have a loaded gun. Do you have serial numbers for all your guns? 

The best way would be to have a lockbox that is bolted to your floor so nobody could get into it if they broke into your car. Some people say I'm paranoid, I say I'm prepared. :usaflag


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *aerialjc (1/6/2010)*
> 
> The best way would be to have a lockbox that is bolted to your floor so nobody could get into it if they broke into your car. Some people say I'm paranoid, I say I'm prepared. :usaflag




Hmm, so the lockbox idea means that if a person ever actually needed the weapon, they would have to dig the keys out, fumble for the right key and then have to unlock the lock box and then try and use the weapon.



Now how is that prepared, in my opinion you might as well keep the weapon at home, does about the same about of good.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Foe some reason when you mention the "Step" policy some people get in an uproar, but it simply means you must make two seperate actions to get to the gun "STEPS" if you will, mine is loaded with one in the chamber in a holster in the glove box, STEP ONE open glove box, STEP TWO, pull out of holster = LEGAL.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *stonedv8 (1/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *aerialjc (1/6/2010)*
> ...


no, not really. I've thought about trying to put one of those electronic combo boxes in my vechile, the one like you put on your nightstand and the buttons are laid out on a had print so you can put you hand up there in the dark and open. DOn't know if it could be done or not though










I'm in this problem to. I have small kids who know not to touch the guns, but still. To have them in a car where they can easily be had by kids? They know not to, but willing to bet thier life on it? And what about when friends are there? Same issues in the house. 

As far as the "how to carry in the car" rules. I do see this all the time. Someone says the three-step rule (the old rule) and then someone else says "no, its changed, you only have to do this". But then really, the new rule seems pretty much like the old rule. Or at least if you follow the old rule you'll be fine.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

We get asked this all the time at the station. Short answer, yes you can legally keep a loaded weapon in your glovebox, locked or unlocked even if you do not have a cc permit. That is assuming of course that you are at least 21 (for handguns) and that it is legal for you to possess a firearm, meaning you aren't excluded for being a convicted felon etc etc


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

The sad thing is that you even have to think about carrying, or keeping a gun in your car to protect yourself. I own lots of guns, but I live in a small n. Al community where I don't worry about this kind if stuff. Has Pensacola gotten that dangerous? Our front door is usually unlocked except when we go to bed, and I only lock my cars when we leave for OB.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *mongo (1/7/2010)*We get asked this all the time at the station. Short answer, yes you can legally keep a loaded weapon in your glovebox, locked or unlocked even if you do not have a cc permit. That is assuming of course that you are at least 21 (for handguns) and that it is legal for you to possess a firearm, meaning you aren't excluded for being a convicted felon etc etc


You only have to be 18 to posses a handgun, but 21 to buy gun or ammo.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bluesbreaker (1/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got my ccw permit 09/2007 instructor informed us that there is no three step rule nor two step rule. Unless you count opening something and placing hand on the grips as two steps.



As the law quoted says above, weapon can be in a closed glove compartment locked or not locked. OR snapped into a holster. Not in a holster AND in the glove box. A gun can also be loaded AND chambered as long as it is securely encased.

And all of the other "Securely encased" means listed above allow you to carry it on the seat next to you also.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Buckyt (1/7/2010)*The sad thing is that you even have to think about carrying, or keeping a gun in your car to protect yourself. I own lots of guns, but I live in a small n. Al community where I don't worry about this kind if stuff. Has Pensacola gotten that dangerous? Our front door is usually unlocked except when we go to bed, and I only lock my cars when we leave for OB.


Don't ever think that "It will not happen to you". It can. It does not matter where you live anymore. Crime against you and your family can happen anywhere and at any time. It's just good practice to prepare yourself. 

Pensacola is just like every other city in the country. Crime has risen with the bad economy.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys worry too much. IMO if you're not breaking "other laws" where you place your gun in your vehicle really doesn't matter. Mine lays openly on the seat of my truck or on the console when I'm in it (no holster, loaded with one in the chamber). If I hit a LE road block, or get pulled over by LE it goes in the glove compartment. When I'm not in the truck, it goes into the glove compartment. If my truck get's broken into and the gun is stolen, I'll replace it. If I get caught I'll take the misdomeanor. The world is too mean now days.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a LEO explain it as the "3-step rule"

1- step to open the glove box (backpack, bag etc. etc.)

2- step to open the holster

3- step to use the weapon.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Oops, Thanks for catching me on that one Splitline. You are correct, 18 to possess 21 to buy. I think I've been setting a personal record for brain farts this morning. :dohI'm gonna blame it on the cold!


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

> *CCC (1/7/2010)*Foe some reason when you mention the "Step" policy some people get in an uproar, but it simply means you must make two seperate actions to get to the gun "STEPS" if you will, mine is loaded with one in the chamber in a holster in the glove box, STEP ONE open glove box, STEP TWO, pull out of holster = LEGAL.


First, I am not a lawyer, and anyone with questions about these issues really ought to contact one. However, I've read the past three editions of Gutmacher's book on Florida Firearms law, and I'd suggest that everyone do so, as well as looking directly at Florida statute.

I'm not in an "uproar," but I think that providing faulty information about a potential felony is irresponsible. There is no second step. It must only be securely encased. Loaded, unholstered in a CLOSED glove box is fine. My gun's always holstered, but that's a personal thing, not law. Where in Florida statute did you find the second step? Loaded in SNAPPED holster under the seat is fine. If you can't fire the gun without opening the container, it's OK. Leaving it in a container that it could be fired through (Gutmacher uses the example of a soft cloth bag) CAN, however, get you arrested. The second step is fiction. Securely encased means just that.If you must have "steps," it's one step: Open a container from which the gun cannot otherwise be fired(vs. just grabbing the gun from under the seat). 

Of course, the best solution is for her to get a permit. That will solve your problems. Just explain it as a legal protection - she'll no longer have to worry about the whole host of potential problems with not having one. Explain that she doesn't have to carry, it just means that if you need to toss your gun in her purse in an emergency (eg, you have to jump in the water to save a little kid, or you have a medical emergency), she's protected.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

BIGRIGZ, There is no three step rule. I have heard that from other LEO's (Usually the older ones lol) I don't know if that was the way the law used to read or if it was just started to make clearer to people the meaning of readily accessible. If your gun is in the glove box, it does not have to be in a holster, might be a good idea though depending on how light your trigger pull is and whats rattling around in the glove box! I joke with some of the older guys when I hear them say thatbecause I've been an officer a little over 7 years now and I pick on them that it must have been awhile since they cracked a statute book, because the law has been this way since before I was sworn in.


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

> *stonedv8 (1/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *aerialjc (1/6/2010)*
> ...


No tard, If your wife were to go to the bank for instance and couldn't take the gun in there shecould lock it up. When she gets back to the car she can unlock it and have it available.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of the response! We have no kids and no kids are ever at my house so when we are at home we leave a loaded gun on the coffee table while we are watching tv. Now that my wife has a gun she can easily defend herself if the door gets kicked in and I'm not there. Also I like the fact that she will have it with her when going from the house to the car and vice versa. It seems lately (at least in Mobile) there have been a large number of car jackings in the driveway. 

Just to add a rabbit trail to the conversation...If you were to mount a Fobus holster under the seat and snap the gun in (no velcro or button snap to retain the weapon just the clamping design of the holster) would that be considered securely encased?


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

As an officer, I would consider that securely encased if it was in the fobus. I know the statute says snapped, but its not specified what they mean by that. They might have just figured the word "snapped" would cover all of the securing mechanisms that different holsters use such as velcro, frame locks, etc.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bluesbreaker (1/7/2010)*Just to add a rabbit trail to the conversation...If you were to mount a Fobus holster under the seat and snap the gun in (no velcro or button snap to retain the weapon just the clamping design of the holster) would that be considered securely encased?


That would be a gray area to the statute that would be left up to interpretion of an officer or judge. Probably best to stick with the black and white and stick with a holster that has a thumb break. Most of the things that the statute talks about being "securely incased" refers to having a lid of some kind or a door shut like a glove box or a snap holster. But you can also argue that since the trigger is covered by the Fobus holster, that the weapon is not able to be fired while in the holster, so it is "securely incased". But that's a little too gray for me. 

As some others have said, get her CC license and be done with it. Then she can have it anywhere concealedand it does not matter.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Spend $50 for the class and $117 for the license and wait a week and she can put the gun where ever she wants and she will be legal.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey mongo and other LEO...if I have a gun in my glove compartment and you pull me over for a routine traffic stop, is it best that I just go ahead and declare to you I have a firearm in the vehicle or just let you write me up and be on my way?


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Wharf Rat, if you have to reach in the glove box to get you registration or whatever, absolutley tell the cop that its in there. Otherwise, it really doesn't bother me one way or the other. I personally am a huge believer in the 2nd Amendment and this is the south.Guns in cars aren't uncommon at all around here. I always politely ask folks to let me open the glove box and retreive the documents if there is a weapon in there. I'd probably have another officer with me anyway just to keep things safe. If an officer asks if you have it in the car,tell the truth, you don't want to raise suspicion or escalate a situation if he finds out you lied about having a weapon. You gotta remember, until the stop is over and you're on your wayyou might not know everything leading up to your encounter with the police.For example, he might have stopped you because your car matches the description of some sort of suspect vehicle. You, the law abiding citizen, know you haven't done anything wrong or might think it was for a minor violation. Itusually just takes us a few minutes to figure out if we have the wrong car or not, but until then, we might not be telling you everything to avoid panicking what might be a violent suspect. Some of the coolest conversations I've had with citizens about guns have been when they told me they had one during a routine stop and I ended up looking at it and discussing it when all the business was done.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

When I was in high school, we parked on campus with our shotguns/rifles in full sight in the gun rack. I also carried a buck knife on my belt. Can you imagine doing that now!!! The hunting and fishing club took pictures one day for the year book and all the members were walking through the hallways with their guns!


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

> *BIGRIGZ (1/7/2010)*I had a LEO explain it as the "3-step rule"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If that LEO is a friend of yours, you need to tell him to brush up on statute 790 before he wrongfully arrests someone.



Never, ever, ever, ask LEO for interpretation of the law. Especially state statutes that overide any and all local statutes.(790)


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

> *aerialjc (1/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *stonedv8 (1/7/2010)*
> ...




If you have your CCWL, you can carry in banks. Concealed means concealed.


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

If you have your CCWL, you can carry in banks. Concealed means concealed.[/quote]

The topic was about his wife who doesn't have a CCW. And the lockbox was a safe way too keep the gun in your vehicle if you can't carry it into stores and such. The only reason you would want to lock up your gun would be to keep someone from getting a hold of your gun when they are jacking your radio, not for when you are driving down the road.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's an interesting link from Wkipedia on gun laws, just page down to Florida......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_the_United_States_(by_state)

*Here's a cut and paste...............*

<SPAN id=Florida class=mw-headline>Florida<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 85%" class=wikitable width="95%"><TBODY><TR><TH>Subject/Law</TH><TH>Long guns</TH><TH>Handguns</TH><TH>Relevant Statutes</TH><TH>Notes</TH></TR><TR><TD>State Permit to Purchase?</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>None</TD><TD>No</TD></TR><TR><TD>Firearm registration?</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>None</TD><TD>No</TD></TR><TR><TD>"Assault weapon" law?</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>None</TD><TD>No</TD></TR><TR><TD>Owner license required?</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>None</TD><TD>No</TD></TR><TR><TD>Carry permits issued?</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>Yes</TD><TD>Chapter 790.06</TD><TD>Concealed carry only; no open carry allowed, even with permit</TD></TR><TR><TD>State Preemption of local restrictions?</TD><TD>Yes</TD><TD>Yes</TD><TD>Chapter 790.33</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>NFA weapons restricted?</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>None</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Peaceable Journey laws?</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>No</TD><TD>None</TD><TD>Federal rules observed.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Florida is a "shall issue" state, and issues concealed carry permits to both residents and non-residents. Florida recognizes permits from any other state which recognizes Florida's permit, provided the non-resident individual is a resident of the other state and is at least 21 years old.<SUP id=cite_ref-42 class=reference>[43]</SUP>

Vehicle carry without a permit is allowed either in a snapped holster in plain view, or when the firearm is concealed if the firearm is "securely encased". "Securely encased" means in a glove compartment, whether or not locked; snapped in a holster; in a gun case, whether or not locked; in a zippered gun case; or in a closed box or container which requires a lid or cover to be opened for access.<SUP id=cite_ref-43 class=reference>[44]</SUP> (Note: this legal condition is not the same as "encased securely.") Vehicle carry without a permit is permitted when concealed even if it is not "securely encased" if the firearm is not "readily accessible". Vehicle carry on one's person inside a vehicle without a permit is not allowed.

Open carry when on foot in a public area is generally not permitted, but is allowed in certain circumstances, as defined in Florida statute 790.25(3). For example, open carry is permitted while hunting, fishing, or camping, or while target shooting, or while going to or from such activities.<SUP id=cite_ref-44 class=reference>[45]</SUP> When hunting on private land, or on properties expressly approved for hunting by the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission or Division of Forestry, open carry is also permitted.

State preemption laws prohibit localities from regulating firearms, other than with regards to zoning laws (i.e., for restricting where gun sellers may locate their businesses.)

Firearm regulations are uniform throughout the state, and a carry permit is valid throughout the state, in all areas other than in a few specially-defined areas. These specially-defined prohibited areas include:<UL><LI>federally-controlled areas (such as national parks, inside the boundaries of which guns must be kept securely locked.), <LI>in or around specially-marked buildings/grounds (notably, mental hospitals and any hospitals with provisions to treat mental illness, where concealed carry is a felony even with a permit (F.S. 394.458). F.S 394.458 does state concealed carry is prohibited "unless authorized by law". Since F.S. 790.06(12) does not prohibit concealed carry in hospitals that treat mental illness by permit holders, it can be inferred that concealed carry with a permit is allowed. Caution is advised since there currently is no case law. In other words, no case has been referred to a Grand Jury nor has any person been tried for violating the law. One Florida resident was arrested but the charges were subsequently dropped after their attorney successfully argued the permit holder was excepted. Be advised each county's prosecutor may have a different opinion. <LI>any place of nuisance, <LI>Sheriff's Office, <LI>Police Station, <LI>Jail, <LI>Prison, <LI>Courthouse, <LI>Polling Place, <LI>any Governmental Judicial meeting, <LI>any school or college, <LI>lounges, <LI>bars, <LI>airports, <LI>professional athletic event, and <LI>any federal buildings or property. </LI>[/list]

As of October 1, 2005, Florida became a "Stand-your-ground" state. The Florida law is a self-defense, self-protection law. It has four key components:
<LI>It establishes that law-abiding residents and visitors may legally presume the threat of bodily harm or death from anyone who breaks into a residence or occupied vehicle and may use defensive force, including deadly force, against the intruder. <LI>In any other place where a person ?has a right to be,? that person has ?no duty to retreat? if attacked and may ?meet force with force, including </LI>

deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.?
<LI>In either case, a person using any force permitted by the law is immune from criminal prosecution or civil action and cannot be arrested unless a </LI>

law enforcement agency determines there is probable cause that the force used was unlawful.
<LI>If a civil action is brought and the court finds the defendant to be immune based on the parameters of the law, the defendant will be awarded all </LI>

costs of defense.

As of July 1, 2008, Florida became a "Take your gun to work" state (F.S. 790.251). A new statewide Florida law went into effect on this date prohibiting most businesses from firing any employee with a Concealed Weapon License for keeping a legal firearm locked in their car in the company parking lot. The purpose of the new law is to allow CWL holders to exercise their Second Amendment rights during their commutes to and from work. Exceptions listed in F.S. 790.251(7) include school property, correctional institutions, property where a nuclear-powered electricity generation facility is located, property upon which substantial activities involving national defense, aerospace, or homeland security are conducted, property upon which the primary business conducted is the manufacture, use, storage, or transportation of combustible or explosive materials, a motor vehicle owned/leased/rented by your employer, and any other property upon which possession of a firearm is prohibited pursuant to any federal law, contract with a federal government entity, or general law of Florida. Currently, a test case involving Walt Disney World Resort is going through the courts, involving a former Disney security guard who was fired, despite having a CWL, for having a firearm locked in his car on July 1, in violation of Disney's pre-existing and strict no weapons allowed policy. Disney claims that they are exempt from the new state law, on the basis of their having a fireworks license for conducting nightly fireworks shows at Disney World.<SUP id=cite_ref-45 class=reference>[46]</SUP><SUP id=cite_ref-46 class=reference>[47]</SUP>

Florida law allows private firearm sales between residents without requiring any processing through an FFL. Florida law also permits larger municipalities to elect to require a concealed carry permit for a buyer to purchase a gun at a gun show from another private individual without any delay, but in practice, this applies only to a few of the largest municipalities (Miami, Orlando, etc.) where it has been invoked.

Currently, Florida's Concealed Weapon License is one of the most widely-recognized, state-issued concealed weapon permit. The resident Florida Concealed Weapon License is recognized in thirty-three different states, while the non-resident Florida Concealed Weapon License is recognized in twenty-seven states.<SUP id=cite_ref-47 class=reference>[48]</SUP>


----------



## TexasFisherman (Jan 3, 2010)

> *bluffman2 (1/6/2010)*iknow we are talking hand guns. but what happened to the good old days of having 2 shotguns/rifles loaded to the brim on the gun rack on the back window of your truck?
> 
> 
> 
> i MISS THOSE DAYS




In Texas people still do this I had my 30-30 beside me at all times and my shot gun was behind the seat 90% of the time. I would still be carrying them but you must be 21+ to carry a firearm or so ive been told. If I'm mistaken please let me know id feel a lot safer with my rifle in my truck.



:usaflag


----------

